# Mehrere libs mit jarsigner signieren



## Guest (25. Feb 2007)

Hi,

gibt es die Möglichkeit alle libs in einem Verzeichnis mit jarsigner zu signieren, ohne dass man jedes lib explizit angeben muss?


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2007)

Ich hab mir mal selbst einen Workaround programmiert. Ist nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei, aber es funktoniert.


```
package test;

import java.io.File;


public class JarsignerTest 
{

	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
        String[] entries = new File( "D:\\test").list();
        for (int i=0; i < entries.length; i++)
        {
        	String executeCommand = "jarsigner -storepass xxx D:\\test\\" + entries[i] + " keyAlias";
        	
            try
            {
                Runtime rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
                Process proc = rt.exec(executeCommand);
            }
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
	}

}
```


----------



## frischfisch (26. Feb 2007)

Eine andere Alternative ist ein Ant-Task mit fileset in der Art:

```
<signjar alias="${key.alias}" >
	<fileset dir="${lib.dir}" includes="*.jar,*.zip" />	
</signjar>
```
Grüße, frischfisch.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Feb 2007)

Was ist nur aus der guten alten Batch-Datei geworden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2007)

:wink: So was liegt heute nur noch ungelesen in FAQs.


----------

